# Roborovski breeders in Dorset



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Been googling and Nothing, and I mean nothing is coming up for Robo breeders, or even hamster breeders in Dorset.

Anyone know where I could get a robo hamster in Dorset, near the Poole area?


----------



## TabulaRasa (Apr 1, 2016)

This is a map of all the hamster shows for 2016:

https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=zMhlHhrsj27Q.kGUX3SYDjF4k

The nearest one to you would probably be the Andover show on 11 june, unless you can get to any others. The closers Roborovski breeder to you is most likely to be Doric Hamstery, near Fareham .


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

My friend in Southampton breeds Robos:
http://doric.webs.com/


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Thank you both


----------

